# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Canned Salmon Fishcakes.

## Winnie

This is a good stand by meal. One of my favourites.

Ingredients.
1 large can pink or red salmon. (400g)
1.lb mashed potato.
2 eggs
chopped parsley
salt and pepper
handful flour
handful coarse matzo meal or breadcrumbs

Drain salmon and remove any skin and bones. Roughly flake.
Mix Salmon, potato, parsley, 1 beaten egg, and season with salt and pepper if desired(I find that only pepper is needed).
Form the mixture into patties and dip into flour, then beaten egg, then matzo meal or breadcrumbs. 
Refridgerate for a couple of hours to firm up.
Fry gently in oil till golden brown.
Serve with veg or salad of choice and enjoy!

I've also used Pilchards, Sardines and canned Kippers. The Pilchard and Sardine were OK, the kippers were great!
They also freeze well.

----------


## Sourdough

Wow Winnie,  What does canned Red Salmon sell for there....? Is it farmed Red Salmon.......????

----------


## Rick

Thanks, Winnie. I do love those those things. Have to have them ever now and then. Here's mine.

   Salmon Croquettes

  Ingredients:
1 12 oz can pink salmon
2 Whole eggs
1/4 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup all purpose flour
2 tablespoons yellow corn meal
1/2 teaspoon salt (depending upon the
brand and how much salt is in it you
can leave this out if you want.)
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper

Pour all of the ingredients into a large bowl and mix them. Add the flour last to adust the amount and control the consistency if necessary. Mold the dough-like mix that you end up with into patties (like thick homemade hamburgers).

Coat a frying pan with a little cooking oil. Crisco works just fine. Preheat the oiled pan over medium heat. Slip the patties into the pan, fitting as many as you can but leaving room to turn them. Cook until medium brown on one side, then turn over and do the same to the other side.

----------


## rwc1969

Our recipe varies winnie, never thought of using mashed taters, but it's a standby in our house too. Some times we'll use mackerel as well.

----------


## Winnie

> Wow Winnie,  What does canned Red Salmon sell for there....? Is it farmed Red Salmon.......????


I admit I've only used a small can of Red Salmon for this recipe it's amazing how far you can stretch it with mash!. It says Wild Alaskan Salmon on both types.
A small can of Red Salmon is the same price as a large can of Pink Salmon £1.88which would equate to about $2.50 in funny money.
 A large can of Pink Salmon is only marginally more expensive than Tuna here, and I HATE TUNA!
I put the Red Salmon in assuming it would be cheaper, and that some can their own.

I'll try your recipe too, Rick. I've also heard you can use cooked rice instead of the mash.

----------


## Sourdough

> Thanks, Winnie. I do love those those things. Have to have them ever now and then. Here's mine.
> 
>    Salmon Croquettes



Did you know that Salmon Croquettes or Scrabble gravey on toast is what extreamly poor people ate back in the 40's and 50's........?

----------


## crashdive123

> Did you know that Salmon Croquettes or Scrabble gravey on toast is what extreamly poor people ate back in the 40's and 50's........?


....and about 100 years before that - lobster was considered poor mans food.

----------


## Winnie

And in the 16th century, Oysters were the food of choice(necessity?) for the poor.

----------


## kyratshooter

You can use canned tuna for fish-cakes.  Tastes like the salmon.  

I like a little carlic powder mixed in too.  

I remember one of the first times my D-I-L stopped by the house when she had just met my son.  I was cooking Salmon cakes, fried potatoes, fried okra and hushpuppies.  She immidiately informed us that there was enough colestrol in one bite to kill a mule.  

She was wrong.  It took five more years for me to have the heart attack!

----------


## Rick

> Did you know that Salmon Croquettes or Scrabble gravey on toast is what  extreamly poor people ate back in the 40's and 50's........?


No, I did not know that. They ate pretty well, then. I love the stuff. I like SOS on occasion, too.

----------


## Justin Case

> ....and about 100 years before that - lobster was considered poor mans food.


Cockroach of the sea....

----------


## Ken

> Cockroach of the sea....


Yeah.  Okay.  If you say so.   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

